# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Άρθρα & Μελέτες Μελών >  Λιποδιαλυτικά και νιτρικά πάνε μαζί;

## Polyneikos

*Λιποδιαλυτικά και νιτρικά πάνε μαζί;*

Μια συνηθισμένη ερώτηση που κάνουμε όλοι αυτήν την περίοδο είναι η εξής, “Λιποδιαλυτικά και νιτρικά πάνε μαζί;’’ Και το θέμα είναι ότι μια τέτοια ερώτηση δεν έχει μια απάντηση τύπου ναι ή όχι.



Ένα κοινό χαρακτηριστικό που έχουν αυτές οι δύο κατηγορίες συμπληρωμάτων είναι το συστατικό της καφεΐνης. Και τα δύο έχουν αρκετά μεγάλες ποσότητες και πως θα μπορούσαν να μην έχουν άλλωστε, αφού σκοπός τους είναι να δώσουν ένταση και ενέργεια έτσι ώστε τα μεν λιποδιαλυτικά να «αναγκάσουν» το σώμα να κάνει περισσότερες καύσεις μέσω της δραστηριότητας και τα δε νιτρικά (προεξασκητικά) να δώσουν ένταση και έκρηξη μέσα στην προπόνηση (κάθε συμπλήρωμα εξάλλου, έχει σχεδιαστεί για πολύ συγκεκριμένο σκοπό).

Αυτό λοιπόν τώρα έχει κάποιες παγίδες.

Αν και η κατανάλωση καφεΐνης επιφέρει εγρήγορση, καθαρότερες σκέψεις και γενικό συντονισμό του σώματος, η υψηλή κατανάλωση μπορεί να προκαλέσει τα ακριβώς αντίθετα αποτελέσματα. Υπερβολική πρόσληψη καφεΐνης μπορεί να επιφέρει ανησυχία ενώ κατανάλωση γύρω στα 2000 mg θα προκαλέσει αϋπνία, τρέμουλο και γρήγορη αναπνοή.

Άρα μάλλον τείνουμε προς το όχι, δεν μπορούν να συνδυαστούν.

Κι’ όμως, μπορούν!



Το ιδανικό είναι να βρεις τα κατάλληλα σκευάσματα για εσένα.

Δηλαδή. Φρόντισε να έχεις ένα προεξασκητικό χωρίς καφεΐνη έτσι ώστε να μπορείς να λαμβάνεις χωρίς καμία ανεπιθύμητη παρενέργεια τον λιποδιαλύτη ή με το αντίθετο σενάριο. Νιτρικό με καφεΐνη για πριν την προπόνηση, την δόση του λιποδιαλύτη το πρωί κανονικά αλλά όχι το απόγευμα.

Ακόμα μια λύση είναι το D.I.Y. κάντο μόνος σου δηλαδή.

Πολύ απλά αγοράζεις ξεχωριστά όλα τα συστατικά που θες και φτιάχνεις το δικό σου μοναδικό προεξασκητικό ενώ ταυτόχρονα μπορείς να έχεις και τον έλεγχο για την λιποδιάλυση. Σε σκόνη και σε κάψουλες.

Αναφορικά να δώσουμε κάποια παραδείγματα: Αργινίνη, Κιτρουλίνη, Κρεατίνη, Γλυκερόλη, Καφεΐνη, Δεξτρόζη, Μαλτοδεξτρίνη, Αμινοξέα BCAA, HMB, Ασπαρτικό οξύ.

Αυτά είναι τα πρώτα που ξεπετάχτηκαν από το μυαλό μου.

Η ερώτηση ουσιαστικά δεν είναι αν μπορούν να συνδυαστούν νιτρικά με λιποδιαλυτικά,  αλλά αυτή που όλοι έχουμε στο νου μας και την εκφράζουμε με όλους τους πιθανούς και απίθανους συνδυασμούς.

*Μπορώ να χάσω λίπος και ταυτόχρονα να αυξήσω την μυϊκότητά μου;*

Με έναν σωστό σχεδιασμό στην λήψη των συμπληρωμάτων, ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής με σταθερή βάση στις θερμίδες και στην ανατροφοδότηση, και προπόνηση με συνέπεια, τότε είναι σίγουρο πως μπορεί ο καθένας να μειώσει δραστικά το σωματικό λίπος και ταυτόχρονα να αυξήσει την μυϊκή του μάζα.

Δεν γίνεται από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη, αλλά σίγουρα δεν παίρνει και μια αιωνιότητα!

Τα βασικά – δομικά συστατικά που χρειάζονται είναι η συνέπεια και η επιμονή.

Πηγή : Χ-Τreme Stores Fitness Blog

----------

